# LR 5.7.1 Problems with Serial Number



## Corax (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello to all!
At first: sorry for my terrible, terrible english - I´m from germany  

I had a new PC and now with win10 (win8.1 64bit) (see profile) and I want to install my 
LR 5.7.1 again (as admin). Install complete and LR startet and want to know my serial number.
I chosse my region (germany) and input the serial number. LR starts up.
No problem.
Then I shut down my computer.
Next day I start up my new PC again and also LR. But LR want´s my serial number again.
Okay, no problem I input the number and so on.
Shut down computer start it again and also LR: the same procedure: LR want to know
my serial number. Hääää? What happend?
I don´t know.....
What can I do that LR remembers the number?
In the path program_data\adobe\lightroom I found the regfile.
I try to contact Adobe in germany. They told me, that´s a win10 problem, but I
don´t believe that!!!!
Can anyone help me?????? :(
Best regards from germany
Jürgen


----------



## 1361 (Jul 20, 2017)

If it helps, I installed my Lightroom 5.7 onto my new computer with windows 10. I have not experienced the same problem as you.
Lightroom version: 5.7 [991162].
It could be either Adobe or MS causing your problem.
Good luck getting it sorted out. It must be frustrating to deal with.


----------



## Wernfried (Jul 21, 2017)

Try to start Lightroom as Administrator. Perhaps then the serial number gets stored perpetually.


----------



## CloudedGenie (Jul 21, 2017)

I found the following thread on this forum from a while ago - a few registry edits seemed to have solved the problem:

re entering serial numbers each time LR opened


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello to all!
Yes, I do all my installations as admin.
@ CluodedGenie: tnx for this link! I try this and will report here!
Best regards!!!!


----------

